# craftsmen chainsaw fuel lines



## tonester (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello i have a craftsmens chainsaw model # 358.352161 the fuel lines have rotted out i have the new lines and filtter in the tank but i don't know how the lines are to be routed from the tank to the primer to the carb there are two hole in the tank were the lines go and two inlets on the carb and a place for two lines on the primer i tryed to hook them up a couple of different ways and the saw ran for a while and then stoped if anyone can send a diagram on how they go on i would appericeate it thanks Tony


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Sears Parts Direct is down for a couple more hours for maintenance,but if you go there, sears.com and click on parts,type in the model #, you can look at parts diagrams for the saw. You can enlarge the pic so you may be able to tell what goes where.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You can't tell how they're routed from the IPL. I looked at it on sears' website, it's Poulan / EHP unit (electrolux home products). I've worked on these, I THINK the one line goes up and over the top of the carb., but without a picture of it or it being in front of me it's hard to say.

As for the lines, it's like this:
First determine which side of carb. is inlet and which is outlet. Some are next to each other so I can't tell you the inlet side is nearest the pump cover, and there's so many different brand-types it's I can't tell which type you have.
BUT, here's what you do to determine which fitting is which on the carb: Take the primer, and hook up one line to the suction side (I'm sure you can figure that out), and hook up the line to each carb. fitting, test each one for ability to "suck" from it. The "*outlet*, or discharge" fitting is the one that you CAN SUCK from.
+The line from the tank with the filter on it goes to the inlet side of the carb.
++The line from the outlet side of the carb. goes to the suction side of the primer.
+++The remaining line on the primer returns to the tank, no filter.


----------

